# Got my first Flattties of the year!



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Decided to go out to Alum again last night. Seemed like everyone was everywhere on the banks. Dam was dead too. Decided to head back up to 36/37 and try my luck.

Got ready to fish and used my "lucky" bait. Salter fresh shrimp with a drop of Anise oil. Nothing forever. (Probably 1/2 hr.)

Left the rod on bottom and started throwing a few lures out of boredom. Nothing there either. Then from 30ft away I see the glowing rod tip bounce hard once and went running. Sat for just a second and when the rod loaded up I set the hook. (Hmmm. That really looks like a little flattie?)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








19" and about a pound?

Set up my other pole and put them both out. 10 min later I get #2.



Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

#2








Almost the same size. Was an inch shorter though.

Was getting late, packed my stuff up, rods last of coarse, and as I was picking up my 1st rod the second fell over. Didn't thank to much of it..

Got my first rod in and when I picked up the second rod I noticed the line was no longer in the direction I casted? (Picking up rods last and all was always my last ditch effort to catch fish right before leaving since I was a kid, never worked really)

I reeled in a little slow and sure enough felt a bump! Then the rod jerked on way and I jerked the other.








This guy was 22"

I have since thought that I was catching the same fish 3 times but can't account for the different lengths? Oh well! I got my first flatties of the year!

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Not an expert but the v in the tail looks like a channel

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

They did have v's in the tail but the headsz were wider than the bodies and flat/shouvel like. And they all had a really bad overbite! Never saw a channel with the overbite.... Just sayin....

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Those are channel cats not flatheads even wrong color flats dont have a v shap tail


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Those most definitely are not flatheads. You need to use big live bait for flatheads. A flathead's diet consists 98% of live bait. Good luck fishing in the future.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

agreed, channels for sure, if im not mistaken flatties have an underbite, the lower jaw expands past the upper.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

All channels, the Male Channel cat always has an underbite once they get to about the size you got there, 

Good job!!
Salmonid


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

It does not matter what color they are or the over bite, I have caught flathead dark blue and slate gray before, the over and under bite does not matter either, I have caught flathead with under bites over bites, and I have caught them where both jaws are the same, what matters is the tail, if its a forked tail it most definitely is a channel cat, nice job looks like you had fun.


----------

